# Help identify this snake please



## E.joanisse (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey guys,

I found this snake in the road and wanted to remove it safely before it was harmed. Though airing on the extreme side of caution due to my own theories that it could be a dugite, king brown or western brown i did NOT want to be bitten. However through all my research I’m finding it extremely difficult to pin point due to the varieties of colours, patterns and sizes a lot of these snakes could have in common. 

Thanks for your help community!


----------



## Synveil (Oct 30, 2018)

No expert so hopefully someone else can chime in that is more knowledgeable than myself, but it looks like you're correct in assuming it may be a variation of a brown snake (I would hazard a guess to say king brown?). Would stay well clear if you dont have the correct training.


----------



## danyjv (Oct 30, 2018)

What was the location


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 30, 2018)

It's a Brown and just comes down to the location as to which one. From the photo it looks like it's already suffered an injury.



Synveil said:


> No expert so hopefully someone else can chime in that is more knowledgeable than myself, but it looks like you're correct in assuming it may be a variation of a brown snake (I would hazard a guess to say king brown?). Would stay well clear if you dont have the correct training.



Synveil,

Brown Snakes and King Browns (referred to as Mulga Snakes these days) are two completely different Genus. Browns are Pseudonaja while Mulgas (King Browns) belong to the Black Snakes - Pseudechis.


----------



## E.joanisse (Oct 30, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> It's a Brown and just comes down to the location as to which one. From the photo it looks like it's already suffered an injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I was approximately 200km east of Perth in Western Australia. Basically the middle between Perth and Kalgoorlie. Y’a i think it was possibly hit which is why I wanted to get it off the road. I wasn’t sure if I did if it would be possible for it to still survive.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 30, 2018)

I would also second not to handle ANY snake unless you have proper training.

It doesn’t look like it’s been hit by a car, 

but if it’s in the middle of road and not moving...


----------



## E.joanisse (Oct 30, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> I would also second not to handle ANY snake unless you have proper training.
> 
> It doesn’t look like it’s been hit by a car,
> 
> but if it’s in the middle of road and not moving...



It was in the middle of the road and I’m pretty sure the car behind us ran over it but not it’s head. This is why I wanted to try and help it. It definitely was moving but wasn’t being overly aggressive on me when I approached it. 

I do not have any training with snakes other than the many of videos and books I’ve read, however I’ve never had hands on experience with a poisonous snake. It still didn’t seem like a good reason to let it die in the road though.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 30, 2018)

Yikes.

There’s a few more things you need to learn it seems (without being rude) (I.e poisonous=\=venomous) 

Sure it doesn’t seem like a good idea, but venomous snakes are very unpredictable and dangerous, especially with no experience (and tools I guess, unless u carry a hook around all the time?), I’ve seen them come all the way up their body while being tailed and nearly got the poor guy


----------



## E.joanisse (Oct 30, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Yikes.
> 
> There’s a few more things you need to learn it seems (without being rude) (I.e poisonous=\=venomous)
> 
> Sure it doesn’t seem like a good idea, but venomous snakes are very unpredictable and dangerous, especially with no experience (and tools I guess, unless u carry a hook around all the time?), I’ve seen them come all the way up their body while being tailed and nearly got the poor guy



Thanks mate,

I appreciate the concern and wouldn’t be a conplete idiot. I do not have a hook however as a tradie I’ve got many similar tools at my disposal in the truck which I was able to use and keep the snake at a decent distance, all while being extremely alert of my surrounding and the snakes intentions. I may not know very much about venomous snakes however I have been a hunter and nature enthusiasts from Canada my entire life. However I do thank you for the concern and would not put myself in jeopardy for the life of the snake, but with the right tools it was quite easy to relocate him to the bush land past the road


----------

